# My Bettas updated (Lots of Pics)



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

I've been MIA for awhile. I just thought I'd show some updated pics of my fish. I'm up to 9 adults now. I was bitten by the Betta bug.  I also decided to try my hand at spawning. The fry are three weeks old come Saturday. 

Some of these pics are a few weeks old. Please bare with the quality as well. Thanks.

Here's my main man Jackson. He's not doing so well. I don't think he'll make it much longer. He's stopped eating completely. He doesn't have anything visibly wrong with him. Could it be old age? Poor guy. He's my first betta and he'll have my heart forever.

































This is Sunfire. He's the daddy of the fry that I currently have. He was the first orange betta that I've ever seen and I had to have him. Now I see orange fish EVERYWHERE! Second picture down is Sunfire and Soleil in the breeding tank.

































Then there are the girls. There are 7 of them. Elizabeth, Buffy, Sushi, Bijou, Soleil, Kya, and Mayzhee. They get along well in the 20gal sorority.

Mayzhee, Soleil, Elizabeth, Bijou, Sushi, Kya, Buffy









Elizabeth, Bijou, Sushi









Soleil and Elizabeth









Soleil









Mayzhee is my newest girl. These pics don't do her any justice. She's stunning in RL. 









Buffy 









Sunfire and Ryplee a rescue male that I had for awile before I rehomed him.









Sunfire X Soleil fry pictured at 2 weeks. 3 weeks old on Saturday. Most if not all should be red. I'm still hoping for a yellow or orange cambodian male though.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Love the bettas! My favorite is Sunfire. About how many fry did you get from Sunfire X Soleil?


----------



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

I haven't tried to count them lately but last I checked there were a little over 20. That's was when they first hatched. I'd guess 15-18 now.


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

Wee Betta fry! Im about to try my hand at getting some 

your girls are really pretty ^.^ I think I love females more than males atm hehe... they soo cute...


----------



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks.  I love my girls' personalities. They're cute to watch. 

RIP Jackson 
He passed away Thursday night. He's sorely missed.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Its always cool to see betta's expecially the female tanks. Cept.. I had a 'short' finned male.. he killed all the females. -_-.

But anyways awesome betta's where did you get them?


----------



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

All my fish have come from Petsmart. My cousin bought Ryplee from Walmart. 

I know people aren't fond of breeding petstore bettas but I plan on keeping all the fry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

AmberH said:


> I know people aren't fond of breeding petstore bettas but I plan on keeping all the fry.


why is that? i love your bettas! they look real nice....


----------



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

You do not know the history of petstore fish. You do not know the genetic make-up of petstore fish. You do not know how old petstore fish are. There are many more reasons but those are just a few.


----------



## Elyn (May 18, 2009)

I love the picture of all your females together. They looked like they posed for the camera. :fun:


----------

